# Hey guys!  Check out my rack!!



## Birdie Wife (Apr 6, 2013)

Curing rack. Well, what did you *think* I meant?? lol

Here's the how-to...
 Get yourself some battening and cut legs and a frame. Screw and glue together. 




Cut a couple of lengths of cladding timber to the right length and glue screw them on too.




Screw a couple of bits of more cladding to the outside of the frame. Hey presto! They stack together!


----------



## Birdie Wife (Apr 6, 2013)

Mind you, I did have some help...


----------



## christinak (Apr 6, 2013)

Great job!  Now go fill it up!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful rack you have there! They should 'stand up' nicely.

Sorry, couldn't resist!

Cats are just so darn funny. They are always all up in your business at the most inconvenient times. Yours looks like, "great Mom, thanks, I needed a new scratchy thing."


----------



## Birdie Wife (Apr 6, 2013)

christinak said:


> Great job!  Now go fill it up!


That's the trouble,  I keep filling up available space, hence the need for stacking space solutions :razz::razz:


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice rack! lol


----------



## Badger (Apr 6, 2013)

This is a very nice design, and I am not going to say anything else lest I stick my foot in my mouth ;-)


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 6, 2013)

My lips are sealed as well.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Apr 7, 2013)

I think it's cool that the cat gets twice as many likes as my soap curing device


----------

